# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Trasvase entra en un avispero

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, hoy en la Verdad de Murcia viene esta noticia sobre el trasvase.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100726.html

Los regantes advierten de que se trata de un estudio técnico para mejorar el funcionamiento del canal, aunque estarán alerta.

El Gobierno central 'recompensa' a Barreda y abre un proceso para revisar las reglas de explotación del Tajo-Segura.

Los regantes y Barreda veían el jueves satisfechas sus peticiones.

No fue un trágala, pero sí una sorpresa para los regantes. La representante de Castilla-La Mancha en la Comisión Central de Explotación del Tajo-Segura puso sobre la mesa la necesidad de revisar las reglas del Trasvase. No se trata de cambiar la ley, sino de cuestionar el manual que se ha utilizado hasta ahora para autorizar los desembalses y transportar el agua desde la cabecera del Tajo hasta la cuenca del Segura. Obviamente, el asunto se ha cocinado entre el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y el Gobierno de José María Barreda, quien ese mismo jueves exhibió el trofeo que había conseguido: cambiar las reglas de explotación para frenar la voracidad hídrica del Sureste. Lo que no había logrado en el Congreso con su Estatuto de Autonomía, lo podría obtener ahora, aunque sin rango de ley, por la vía administrativa.

Al mismo tiempo, Barreda conseguía que quedara en un segundo plano la autorización de uno de los mayores desembalses del Tajo al Segura en los 31 años de funcionamiento del acueducto: 230 hectómetros repartidos en seis meses para los regadíos, que se soltarán de Entrepeñas y Buendía de acuerdo con una planificación bisemanal de necesidades establecida entre las confederaciones del Segura y el Tajo. De esta forma, el agua asignada al Sureste queda almacenada más tiempo en los embalses de cabecera -para sus fines turístico y de ocio- en lugar de ser transportada de una tacada, como ha publicado 'La Verdad.' Conviene precisar que esos 230 hectómetros se quedarán finalmente en 180 efectivos, ya que hay que restar los caudales aún no consumidos del desembalse aprobado en Semana Santa.

Así que, una cosa por la otra, los regantes y Barreda veían el jueves satisfechas sus peticiones, según el prisma del Ministerio. La revisión de las reglas de explotación es la moneda de cambio a la nueva derivación de agua. Y esa revisión, como apunta José Manuel Claver, presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes, se plantea precisamente cuando hay más recursos almacenados en el sistema y menos problemas para su distribución. ¿Por qué no se revisaron las reglas en los años de feroz sequía? Claver considera inevitable que el presidente de Castilla-La Mancha se esté apuntando un tanto político en su región sobre un trámite administrativo que a la postre, según éste, no debe afectar al funcionamiento del acueducto. Pero el mensaje del Gobierno castellano-manchego ya estaba calando. El jueves, Claver fue entrevistado por la SER de Cuenca y la primera pregunta que le hicieron se refirió al triunfo de Castilla-La Mancha por cambiar las reglas de explotación.

«En la reunión de la Comisión no nos opusimos a la revisión de unas reglas que llevan 13 años de funcionamiento porque no tenemos nada que ocultar, y dejamos bien claro que debe hacerse con criterios técnicos y no políticos. Lo que se acordó fue iniciar un estudio de esas reglas, que siempre han sido orientativas», explica Claver. Para éste, la ley del Plan de Cuenca del Tajo no cambia, ni tampoco el nivel mínimo no trasvasable de 240 hectómetros. ¿Qué puede cambiar entonces? Podría afectar a los escenarios sobre los que operan dichas reglas, que actualmente son cuatro.

En el nivel uno, en el que nos encontramos, se autoriza el máximo trasvasable anual de 600 hectómetros. Se cumple siempre que las aportaciones de un año en Entrepeñas y Buendía superan los 1.000 hectómetros, o bien cuando ambos embalses almacenan más de 1.500. En el segundo nivel se reducen los desembalses de acuerdo con las existencias de cada mes y son decididos por la Comisión de Explotación. En el tercer nivel, de excepcionalidad, los caudales almacenados oscilan entre los 490 y 520 hectómetros y la autorización depende del Consejo de Ministros. El último nivel impide cualquier desembalse porque no se superan los 240.

En teoría, se pretende cambiar este protocolo a requerimiento de Castilla-La Mancha, pero Claver advierte de que se trata de un proceso administrativo muy largo en el que no se sabe qué va a salir ni cómo se va a realizar. Deben participar todas las instancias implicadas, incluidos los usuarios, y expertos del CEDEX. «Si hay algo que no funciona bien o que se puede mejorar, estamos dispuestos a que se analice, aunque nos sorprende que ahora le den tanta importancia a las reglas de explotación cuando se las han saltando un montón de veces a la torera». El dirigente de los regantes advierte de que estarán vigilantes para impedir que ese estudio derive en un ataque al acueducto. «Barreda está vendiendo su producto, pero lo que se aprobó no cambia el Trasvase», recalca. Claver subraya que por encima de todo permanecen las leyes del Trasvase y el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo.

----------


## jasg555

El trasvase *YA ES UN AVISPERO*  desde su puesta en marcha.

 Y lo será más aún en el momento en el que los ribereños del Tajo, tomen conciencia, se unan y actúen.

Y sólo se disolverá el avispero, cuando, tanto en Levante como en la vega del Guadiana se *aplique la ley*, se eliminen las Has ilegales de riego y los usos abusivos del agua.

En ese momento las necesidades serán mucho menores, se podrá derruir el canal del trasvase, Murcia se autoabastecerá, los Ojos brotarán de nuevo y el Tajo volverá a ser un río, no un cauce seco o una alcantarilla a cielo abierto.


Saludos.

----------


## Salut

> Para éste, la ley del Plan de Cuenca del Tajo no cambia, ni tampoco el nivel mínimo no trasvasable de 240 hectómetros. ¿Qué puede cambiar entonces?


La ley del Plan de Cuenca del Tajo debería haber cambiado hace varios meses, y es de esperar que lo haga en muy breve. Y con ella cambiaría también el mínimo no trasvasable.

Pero por lo visto el Sr. Claver quiere seguir vendiendo la moto de que todo podrá continuar como hasta la fecha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



El Reglamento de Explotación en realidad sólo afecta a la estabilidad de suministro del propio SCRATS. Ahora mismo se trata de un Reglamento que supone pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

Pero como cuando hay vacas flacas la CHS les regala caudales que en realidad pertenecen a los regantes tradicionales del Segura, pues no les importa dilapar primero las existencias en Entrepeñas y Buendía...



El PHCTajo va a cambiar más pronto que tarde. Con él es inevitable una modificación del Reglamento de Explotación, por lo que es completamente normal que se empiece a revisar ya. Ni victoria de Barreda, ni las historias que se monta el Claver: es un paso administrativo inevitable, que tendrá profundas consecuencias.

En primer lugar se incorporarán los criterios del PHCTajo respecto a caudales ecológicos y reservas estratégicas, por lo que la disponibilidad para el SCRATS se reducirá enormemente. 

Y a partir de allí el SCRATS deberá decidir si seguir con la política de nula regulación plurianual, o empezar a ser previsores. Y a los que estamos metidos en el PHCSegura a velar porque no nos roben esos caudales a los demás.

----------


## cantarin

> La ley del Plan de Cuenca del Tajo debería haber cambiado hace varios meses, y es de esperar que lo haga en muy breve. Y con ella cambiaría también el mínimo no trasvasable.


Ciertamente hace tiempo que tenía que estar en marcha, pero como se suelen hacer las cosas, las novedades se van filtrando para que vayan calando. Primero dijeron que iban a aumentar la reserva en E+B, después el cambio de las reglas de explotación de ATS, y al final dirán la cantidad del nivel ecológico del rio Tajo.




> Pero por lo visto el Sr. Claver quiere seguir vendiendo la moto de que todo podrá continuar como hasta la fecha


Bueno este hombre es el mejor para ver lo que el quiere ver... Para el lo que quiere es que todo siga como ahora, pido lo que me da la gana, me lo conceden, y luego si gasto 50 hm3 pero me han enviado 80 hm3 ya tengo 30 hm3 en mi casa y asi nos va.

Como ha dicho aragorm de los 230 hm3 se queda ya según sus calculos en 180 hm3 y como yo he dicho al final no creo que llegue a los 100 hm3 porque justificar no pueden hacerlo mas allá de eso.

Pero noooooooooooooooo!!!1 el Sr. Claver sigue viendo su castillo de naipes con el agua, sigue viendo que hay más de 900 hm3 diponibles para él, el mínimo ya lo ha dicho el 240 hm3, que para él es inamobible porque le interesa... Ahora dejo seco a E+B y como dice Salut después me voy a por los recursos de la cuenca del segura... Pero la sostenibilidad brilla por su ausencia, la racionalidad no sabe ni lo que es y el Sentido común hace años que lo perdió. Pero el sigue feliz.





> El Reglamento de Explotación en realidad sólo afecta a la estabilidad de suministro del propio SCRATS. Ahora mismo se trata de un Reglamento que supone pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.
> 
> Pero como cuando hay vacas flacas la CHS les regala caudales que en realidad pertenecen a los regantes tradicionales del Segura, pues no les importa dilapar primero las existencias en Entrepeñas y Buendía...


La estabilidad del suministro lo tienen garantizado, el ATS no va dejar de existir, lo que si va a cambiar es: ¿Cuándo se envia? ¿Qué cantidad se envia? y ¿Por qué se envía?

¿Por qué se envía? a partir de ahora se va a enviar cuando este justificado, cuando muestres tus necesidades reales y las puedas demostrar, no como hata ahora, ¡yo pido me lo dan y punto pelota! Mire Sr. Claver eso ya no vale... y no tenía que haber sido válido antes... ¡Enviar lo que se necesita realmente si!

¿Quá cantidad se envia? Pues se enviará la que se justifique y se muestre que es necesaria. Tu pide lo que te de la gana, como si piden los 600 hm3, por poder pedirlos pueden... Ahora bien, te toca justificar esa necesidad, te toca demostrar que vas a gastar ese agua en regadio legales y concretos, y después justificar que lo has hecho así... y eso por desgracia es muy facil de demostrar... los contadores cantan... y no me vale que donde gastabas 0,52 hm3 me gastes ahora 1,04 hm3 porque te de la gana, eso no toca.

¿Cuando se envia? cada 15 días hay un comite que estudia la petición razonada y justificada de agua y si procede lo envia... y después tendrá que comprobar que realmente has gastado ese agua en lo que pediste. Segundo, no puedes pedir mas agua para esos regadios si no has gastado aun lo que has recibido. Asi serán las cosas.




> El PHCTajo va a cambiar más pronto que tarde. Con él es inevitable una modificación del Reglamento de Explotación, por lo que es completamente normal que se empiece a revisar ya. Ni victoria de Barreda, ni las historias que se monta el Claver: es un paso administrativo inevitable, que tendrá profundas consecuencias.


Noy ningún ápice que sobre en esta frase redonda, creo que será asi y todos mejoraremos, claro auque para los jerarcas del SCRATS les destruya ¡su vida en el paraiso soñado! donde eran los reyes del mambo.




> En primer lugar se incorporarán los criterios del PHCTajo respecto a caudales ecológicos y reservas estratégicas, por lo que la disponibilidad para el SCRATS se reducirá enormemente.


Tan verdad como la vida misma, por eso quieren llevarse todo el agua posible antes de que pongan de nuevo un nuevo límite y la cosa se les ponga chungas de verdad. Por un lado me alegro, que por fín lo vayan a tener complicado estos srs. (no la gente que riega sus campos para vivir), eso es lo que necesitan Claver and company, una dosis de realidad y de ponerles freno.

Lo de la cantidad claro que se modificará, no creo que en el nuevo plan de cuenca deje el nivel de E+B por debajo de 600 hm3 como se hablaba desde la época del  Estatuto fallido. Aquellos que mucha gente critico y que decía que teneníamos que justificar para que queremos 600 hm3, aquellos que no justifican para que necesitan el agua que piden piden a quien les cede el agua que justifiquen porque quieren retener 600 hm3 en la cabecera del tajo... ¡¡¡ QUE NADIE SE ENGAÑE 600 HM3 SON EL 24,25% DEL TOTAL DE LA CABECERA DEL TAJO!!!  ¿Una barbaridad verdad señor Claver and company?




> Y a partir de allí el SCRATS deberá decidir si seguir con la política de nula regulación plurianual, o empezar a ser previsores. Y a los que estamos metidos en el PHCSegura a velar porque no nos roben esos caudales a los demás.


Las cosas cambían, pero no creo que ellos cambien, estan acostumbrados a gasta a toco mocho, y confiaran en alicia y el pais de las maravillas, que cuando me falte agua el gobierno de turno me de agua... Pero el gobierno tiene unos límites y ha actuado durante más de 40 años poniendo remedio a las necesidades crecientes del levante... ¡por eso de creciente! no hay nunca agua suficiente. 3 medidas eficaces puestas en marcha pero insuficientes por su demanda creciente... 

¡Claro la culpa es de CLM, Barreda y todo el que se oponga a su libre albredio!

un poquito mas de reflexión.

Pd. Cuando hable de que no era un gesto de buena voluntad no me equivocaba y el tiempo lo demuestra.

----------


## Azul

Lo que tu digas jasg555

----------


## Salut

¿Es necesario entrar siempre en provocaciones?

----------


## jasg555

No te preocupes Salut, que no me va a hacer saltar. Ni pretendo que lo haga tampoco.

 Los últimos tres mensajes que ha puesto van en esa linea. Pero yo a lo mío.

Por cierto, edito, mi nombre es José Antonio, lo de jasg555 parece un nº de chasis.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Yo de estos mensajes asi, hecho en falta una cosa, se puede no coincidir con una afirmación, se puede estar en desacuerdo con lo que se dice o con los argumentos, pero un:

- lo que tu digas
- Bla, bla, bla

 o un simple estoy en desacuerdo pero sin dar un argumento creo que dice poco de la persona que lo escribe, porque en el foro mira si no tendremos posturas encontradas, mira que no veremos las cosas distintas, pero se intentan dar argumentos, se intentan explicar las cosas, frente a eso solo existe el con una frase sin argumentos borrar todo.

Mejor dar argumentos que enriquecen al foro y nos enriquecen a nosotros mismos porque nos hacen ver otros puntos de vista, conocer datos que desconocíamos y mejorar en cuanto a las opiniones que damos.

un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola compañeros
> 
> Yo de estos mensajes asi, hecho en falta una cosa, se puede no coincidir con una afirmación, se puede estar en desacuerdo con lo que se dice o con los argumentos, pero un:
> 
> - lo que tu digas
> - Bla, bla, bla
> 
>  o un simple estoy en desacuerdo pero sin dar un argumento creo que dice poco de la persona que lo escribe, porque en el foro mira si no tendremos posturas encontradas, mira que no veremos las cosas distintas, pero se intentan dar argumentos, se intentan explicar las cosas, frente a eso solo existe el con una frase sin argumentos borrar todo.
> 
> ...


Es mejor que nos olvidemos todos de estos intentos de provocacion.
Lo mejor es, como dice Cantarin, es argumentar nuestras posturas y continuar con el debate. El respeto por las posiciiones de los demas debe primar sobre todo, aun estando en contra. Y el respeto a los demas es y sera norma basica y de obligado cumplimiento por parte de todos nosotros. Eso es lo que nos diferencia y hace grande este foro
Un saludo a todos

----------

